# NBD! 6 String, BTB, Maple content



## Mik3D23 (Sep 26, 2014)

So you could say I bought this on impulse. I needed a bass and I wanted something to eventually tune down to F# to record with along with my 8 string. Basically there weren't many 35" 6 string options for cheaper than this (I didn't really like the Schecter, and there's a Peavey 6 string that doesn't interest me much). So I just sucked it up and got this.

My thoughts so far? It's fantastic. I am always hesitant about Indonesian Ibbys, but the quality on this one is great. I haven't spent much time with it yet and I don't want to eat my words, so I'll leave it at that for now.

I was worried about the string spacing, and the comfort of the neck, but honestly it's more comfortable than my S8 neck (a little meatier). It just feels right to me, much better than the 4 string SR I've played before. It balances perfectly sitting down or standing up, and isn't anywhere near as heavy as everyone made it out to be. The case Ibanez makes for it also fits perfectly (not sure why I kept reading about people complaining that they don't fit..)

Besides all that, since you won't read it anyway, here's some pics my girlfriend took. The sun went away before we could finish taking them, so I'll update over the weekend with some more


----------



## stevexc (Sep 26, 2014)

Mike, Mike, Mike. You still haven't figured out how to use 4 strings, let alone 6. You silly person you.

But seriously dude HNBD, solid buy.


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 26, 2014)

Excellent purchase.


----------



## LordHar (Sep 27, 2014)

Maple neck of awesomeness!


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Sep 27, 2014)

sweeeeeeeeeeeet HNGD


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 27, 2014)

HNGD man, it looks terrible! (kidding)


----------



## Nmaster (Sep 29, 2014)

Happy NBD! Just recently picked up the same model myself and I am absolutely in love!


----------



## ihunda (Sep 29, 2014)

This looks amazing! Neck through are so sexy!
Congrats


----------



## NickS (Sep 29, 2014)

HNBD

I have the exact same 5 string version (with the maple fretboard, much harder to find). I love this thing


----------



## Harry (Oct 5, 2014)

Gorgeous bass! I love the BTB basses


----------



## Skyblue (Oct 7, 2014)

Wonderful looking 6 man, HNBD.


----------



## FretSpider (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm getting ready to pick up the rosewood version of the same bass. 

Solid instrument! 

Have fun


----------



## Malkav (Oct 7, 2014)

That is a gorgeous instrument, congrats man


----------

